# Постоянные, продолжительные, ноющие боли в поясничном отделе



## 72tum (27 Июл 2016)

Добрый день!

Периодически заходил на данный форум и читал разные темы, но только сегодня решил описать свою проблему, так как хождения по разным специалистам мне ничего не дало...
В сентябре 2015г. начал ощущать легкую боль (дискомфорт больше) в пояснице, она появлялась минут на 15 и потом уходила, так я жил и занимался кроссфитом около 3 месяцев но потом решил все таки пойти к доктору, попал к доктору сделали МРТ Заключение: Дистрофические изменения поясничного отдела позвоночного столба. Протрузии L3/4, L4/5, L5/S1 по 5мм.
На тот момент невролог сказал: " Пей мидокалм и натирай фастум-гелем поясницу!" - я все рекомендации выполнил толку конечно же не было.
Затем где то через месяц мои боли стали появляться всё чаще, боль появлялась когда я сидел на работе, для того чтобы боль отступила приходилось вставать и ходить, поначалу это помогало, но вскоре я уже не мог сидеть, поясница ныла. Взял больничный невролог уже другой сказал:"Операция не показана будем лечить!".
Прописали мне капельницы в дневном стационаре что ставили не помню, все процедуры я прошел.
Исключил тренажерный зал из повседневной жизни.
Затем прошел 10 сеансов игло-рефлексотерапии, проставил витамины группы В внутри-мышечно.
Затем мне выписали сирдалуд, его тоже пропил.
Делал ЛФК. Во время ЛФК при некоторых упражнениях спину тянуло хорошо, а так в целом физические упражнения выполнял без боли.
Прострелов в ноге у меня не было.
Делали мне массаж расслабляющий, после массажа боль сразу появлялась, прошел электрофорез, изменений так же не было.
Ощущения мои были без изменений, сижу ноет, стою нормально, лежу тоже нормально.
Затем я уже сам у доктора начал спрашивать про холодноплазменную нуклеопластику, а он :"Показаний нет!", потом я сам выпросил его пройти курс вытяжения позвоночника.
Вытяжка была вертикальная в воде с помощью гирь. Курс прошел полностью.
После вытяжки стало вроде легче, но на тот момент я был как овощ, большую часть дня лежал, только ходил пешком на процедуры и все, особо ничего не делал.
Так же я сходил к нейрохирургу (оперирующиму в нашем городе) он отправил на рентген чтобы исключить не стабильность, снимки сделал в динамике, заключение: Межпозвонковый остеохондроз нижне-поясничного отдела позвоночника 1 ст.
Так же на другом снимке рентгеновском мне поставили диагноз левосторонний сколиоз 1 степени.
Пошел я снова к нейрохирургу заключение: Мышечно-тонический синдром. Миофасциальный блок. Оперативное лечение не показано. Лечение у остеопата. Спросил у негог: "С парашютом можно прыгать?", а он : Если спину укрепишь то можно!"
Потом мне закрыли больничный, боли вроде не было но через неделю они появились снова.
Пошел я к остеопату, покрутил меня по хрустел мной боль не снял, пошел снова к нему вообще не понял что он делал больше к нему не пошел. Пошел к другому, этот врач сразу нашел точку одним движением он снял мою боль, Вы бы видели мои глаза, я был рад как ребенок, но сев в машину минут через 7 моя боль появилась. Приехал к ниму снова он мне проставил 3 сеанса траумель ( обкалывал область поясницы) мне не помогло. поставил мне дексаметазон, все так же без изменений. Был у меня один прострел в поясницы, как будто хлостом вдоль поясницы ударили, было это у меня на даче когда лобзиком вагонку пили в наклоне, после этого сутки скованность была в поясницы, это был единственный прострел за все время. Остеопат отправил меня к ревматологу, сдал анализ AHL B27, сделал МРТ крестцово-подвздошных сочленений, болезнь бехтера не подтвердилась, патологические изменения крестцово-подвздошных сочленений не выявлены.
Стал чувствовать толи немение толи как мурашки бегают между лопатками по спине, бывает несколько раз в день минут по 5 и пропадает, по сей день это бывает.
Пошел я снова к остеопату он отправил меня к неврологу другому, пошел туда, был я у него долго смотрел меня проводил тесты на чувствительность, гибкость, я говорю: "Что делать мне?", он толком ничего не сказал: "Жить с этим, делать ЛФК, носить корсет, убрать осевые нагрузки", он мне не посоветовал никакого консервативного лечения, все его заключение примерно звучит так :"Береги себя и живи с этим!"- вроде со смыслом, а толку нет.
Потом я пошел к остеопату, а он меня отправил к другому неврологу теперь, пошел к другому мне прописали гомеопатию, Цель-т, дискус-композитум, траумель, антидепресанты триттико, иглорефлексо-терапию, гомеопатию я согласился ставить хотя смысла не видел, а иглорефлексо-терапию провел один раз, так как тоже мне не помагало до этого. Ставила мне она гомеопатию сеансов 5 через день, два. Ощущения без изменений, она говорит:"Эффект может быть отсрочен" Остальные ампулы говорит: "Ставь дома внутримышечно", ставлю их щас дома сам.  Спрашиваю: "Нуклеопластику делать можно?", а она мол:"Ненадо!"
Теперь она советует пройти сеанс гирудотерапии и найти лечебную грязь и делать апликации.
Так же стал замечать что последние дни стали неметь безымянный и средний палец на ноге и область примыкания  пальцев.
Спросил у доктора что это такое, а она:"Такое может быть ничего страшного"
Немение было очень редко и не продолжительно и ранее на протяжение последних трех недель но я их особо не замечал, но когда немение было сильное я вспомнил что оно было и ранне но не такое сильное.

Прошу Вашей помощи врачи и доктора, не знаю что делать теперь, боль со мной уже месяцев 10, да она не сильная но она меня уже вымотала, так как она постоянно со мной, встаю с постели после пробуждения чистить зубы и вот она со мной и только когда ложусь спать я о ней забываю.
Почему спрашиваю про нуклеопластику да потому что показания к ней это протрузии (хотя одни говорят это протрузии, а другие что уже грыжи), а не грыжи и чтоб они были не засторелые да и возраст у меня подходящий к этому, я понимаю это не панацея но это лучше чем через живот лезть мне в позвоночник.
Работа у меня сидячая процентов на 70, остальные процентов 30 стараюсь передвигаться.
Плюс вторая моя работа, это работа с подростками подготовка их к ГТО, а также подготовка к военной службе и патриотическое воспитание, вся моя жизнь связана со спортом, я понимаю что я не буду уже профессионалом с букетом своих болячек. Но хочется не ощущать уже эту боль и заниматься хотя бы в режиме лайт.

Если тему создал не в том разделе, то прошу прощения, просто она ко всем темам почти относиться.

Подскажите как мне продолжать свое лечение?


----------



## La murr (27 Июл 2016)

*72tum*, Антон, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Июл 2016)

Все эти цели, траумели, дискусы, антидепрессанты - от лукавого!  Мало проку и от гипердоз витаминов группы В, ИРТ.
Глупо НПВС вводить внутримышечно при огромном количестве препаратов для приёма внутрь.
Желательно обратиться к мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), который после беседы с пациентом изучает представленные рентгенограммы и (или) МРТ, проводит тщательный мануальный и неврологический осмотр пациента, устанавливает диагноз , проводит необходимое лечение, включающее массаж, мануальную терапию, медикаментозное лечение (по показаниям), ЛФК, рекомендует при необходимости пользоваться поясничным корсетом.


----------



## 72tum (28 Июл 2016)

*Владимир Воротынцев*, доброго Вам дня!
Добавил свои снимки, скажите пожалуйста массаж какого плана необходим? что должно входить в сеанс мануальной терапии (одно движение для снятия боли или долгая манипуляция)?

Сегодня шел с работы пешком минут 40 в макасинах, обувь не самая удобная но все же, шел в темпе выше прогулочного с остановками на светофорах, и заметил что на пол пути стала неметь подушечка на правой ноге (от куда пальцы растут) и ощущение стало как будто она деревянная и эти ощущения появляются у меня все чаще. Скажите на сколько это нормально в моем случае?

Снимки прикладываю первые и единственные, МРТ делал в феврале 2016г.

Подскажите по моим снимкам показана мне операция или нет?
И подскажите грыжа у меня или протрузия?
Спасибо!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Июл 2016)

Операция Вам не нужна. Необходимо правильное, грамотное лечение.
Ходить продолжайте, но нагрузки должны быть умеренные.
На остальные вопросы уже неоднократно были даны ответы на форуме.


----------



## 72tum (29 Июл 2016)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо за Ваше неравнодушие, ответы конечно есть на форуме бесспорно, но все же все случаи уникальны поэтому и задаю вопросы конкретно от себя.


----------



## 72tum (1 Авг 2016)

Уважаемые доктора, будут ли у кого нибудь еще рекомендации по восстановлению и избавлению от болей в моем случае. Буду благодарен каждому совету.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2016)

72tum написал(а):


> *Владимир Воротынцев*, доброго Вам дня!
> Добавил свои снимки, скажите пожалуйста массаж какого плана необходим? что должно входить в сеанс мануальной терапии (одно движение для снятия боли или долгая манипуляция)?


Манипуляция и есть одно движение, которым устраняется функциональный бок.
Если несколько движений в одном и том же суставе, то это мобилизация.
Перед тем и другим нужна релаксация, обычно это массаж 5-10 минут.
Оперируют не по снимкам, а по самочувствию.
Тема про показания к операции есть на форуме.
Показаний к операции нет.


----------



## 72tum (10 Авг 2016)

Доброго дня товарищи!
В общем продолжаю свой организм справляться с болью в пояснично-крестцовом отделе, увы пока без успешно.
Посетил мануального терапевта и тот мне сообщил что необходимо посетить невролога. который проведет осмотр и выпишет направления на сдачу анализов, результаты которых подтвердят или опровергнут наличие в организме инфекций таких как сифилис, туберкулез, хломидий и тд.

Подскажите пожалуйста на сколько целесообразно сдавать данные анализы при протрузиях/грыжах? 
И влияют ли  данные инфекции на развитие паталогий позвоночника? 
Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2016)

Эти исследования входят в стандарт  диспансеризации проводимой 1раз в год.
То есть это у вас есть и вы можете это показать или сказать, что это проходили.
В стандарт обследования при боли в спине входит общий анализ крови, мочи, биохимический анализ крови на СРБ, АСЛО.желательно мочевая кислота. Если предполагают блокада со стероидами, то Сахар крови, лучше гликированный гемоглобин.
При наличии изменений в этих анализах, ведётся поиск причин этих изменений и их возможную связь и болью в спине.
Имеет ли право врач попросить Вас сдать эти (перечисленные Вами) анализы, Да. Вопрос зачем, это уже к врачу.
Лфк делаете?
Рабочее место организовали?
Корсет при нагрузках применяете?


----------



## 72tum (10 Авг 2016)

Доброго Вам здравия Доктор Ступин!

ЛФК делаю ежедневно, так же стал уделять время растяжке, очень хорошо в некоторых упражнениях чувствую как тянется грушевидная мышца, но после окончания упражнений все уходит на нет, то есть облегчения не чувствую.

Рабочее место организовал,  высота офисного стула такая, чтоб ноги не свисали и чтобы попа не была припущена к полу, в общем выдерживаю угол в 90 градусов под коленкой, спинка сиденью у меня зафиксирована тоже на 90 градусов, спину держу ровной, голову не опускаю вниз, руки лежат на столе, тело на рабочем месте находится в симметричном положение. 
Корсет не одеваю, так как нагрузок вообще не даю, ну бывает конечно сына на руки возьму,ну данный процесс как правило внезапный, но беру его правильно.

Сейчас нахожусь в поиске грамотного, квалифицированного мануального терапевта, но пока все их манипуляции как слону дробина.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2016)

Пока ищите и анализы сдайте, по стандарту боли в спине.


----------



## 72tum (10 Авг 2016)

Спасибо Доктор Ступин!
Обязательно сдам все анализы которые Вы указали сообщение ранее.


----------



## 72tum (13 Авг 2016)

Доброго всем здравия!

Уважаемые участники форума, выкладываю  снимок МРТ крестцово-подвздошных сочленений и описание к ниму.
К чему все это я, а к тому что один из врачей форума, сообщил мне что у меня *серонегативный спондилоартрит*.
Не один из осматривающих меня врачей не  ставил мне этот диагноз, все говорили что это мой образ жизни, вот и протрузии, но я сдавал кровь на наличие HLA-B27 и делал МРТ КПС.
Прошу Вас дать свои комментарии по поводу данного диагноза.


----------



## 72tum (16 Авг 2016)

Доброе утро! Уважаемые врачи, кто то может прокоментировать предположительный диагноз поставленный мне серо-негативный спондилоартрит. Сейчас нахожусь в командировке в г. Севастополь и не могу посетить ревматолога для диагностирования или опровержения данного диагноза, а то диагноз неутешительный и постоянно гадаю, есть он у меня или нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2016)

А СРБ, АСЛО, рф, СОЭ, сдавали?
Но это все для позитивного спондилита.
А для негативного надо чтобы болело и чтобы нпвп, помогали.
Помогают?


----------



## 72tum (17 Авг 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А СРБ, АСЛО, рф, СОЭ, сдавали?
> Но это все для позитивного спондилита.
> А для негативного надо чтобы болело и чтобы нпвп, помогали.
> Помогают?


Доброго дня Доктор ступин!
Сдавал анализ на антиген НLA-B27 он не подтвердился, другие анализы просто уже не помню сдавал или нет. Несколько дней уже пью НПВП Налгезин 275 мг. По три таблетки в день. Боль полностью не пропадает, все такая же ноющая боль, как зубная. Плюс я заметил что болит безымянный палец на правой руке при сгибании, болит не всегда, болит уже давно месяца три, палец визуально не опух, но из-за регулярно ноющей спины я на это внимания не обращал, а вот сейчас как узнал о таком диагнозе так и призадумался. 
Доктор Ступин, подскажите пожалуйста, через неделю вернусь в г. Тюмень и хочу сдать анализы которые Вы указали в сообщении ранее, а так же сдать анализы и провести процедуры и тесты для подтверждения или опровержения серо-негативного спондилоартрита, подскажите что нужно сдать и проверить мне? Большое спасибо за ранее, так же хочу извениться если пишу не совсем грамотные вопросы. Но я пока не могу встретить грамотного врача чтобы мне поставили верный диагноз и указали мне на грамотное и эффективное лечение в моем случае.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Авг 2016)

СРБ, АСЛО, рф, общий анализ крови с СОЭ, общий анализ мочи.
Пока хватит.


----------



## 72tum (6 Сен 2016)

Доброго времени суток!

Доктор Ступин, выкладываю результаты своих анализов.
Прошу Вас дать комментарии.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Сен 2016)

Признаков воспаления нет.
Что болит на сегодня?


----------



## 72tum (8 Сен 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Признаков воспаления нет.
> Что болит на сегодня?



Доброго утра!

Просыпаюсь утром и сразу при переворачивание тела на кровати тянет с правой стороны от позвоночника, размер локации боли примерно размером со среднюю ладонь человека (если приложить ладонь так чтобы кончики пальцев легли на поясницу). 

После пробуждения делаю ЛФК, когда ложусь спиной на пол и обхватываю руками колени тянусь подбородком к коленям то тоже чувствую что сильно тянет место локации боли ( вечером делаю снова это же  упражнение и это место уже практически не тянет). При выполнение упражнения на пресс при не полной амплитуде (когда стопы уперты в пол, а колени согнуты) тоже испытываю тянущие ощущения в этом месте.

Далее иду умываться и когда стою чувствую что в вертикальном положение есть дискомфорт (раньше это было постоянно когда чищу зубы, сейчас же когда чищу зубы этот дискомфорт сведен к минимуму, но имеет место быть).

Потом болевые ощущения испытываю когда сижу за рулем, за столом на работе (сидеть за рабочем столом приходиться довольно много, но пытаюсь вставать как можно чаще) боль у меня продолжительная, ноющая, бывает в виде жжения, противная (примерно как зубная боль) терпеть её могу (ну это опять же потому что терпеливый по натуре), сидеть за столом стараюсь ровно, без асимметрии, локти на столе, стул подогнан правильно и тд. 

Когда встаю и хожу, особо я боли не испытываю, она бывает но крайне редко и не сильно. 

По вечерам хожу на школьный стадион выполняю упражнения на брусьях, перекладине, делаю растяжку, со снарядов не спрыгиваю, дискомфорта никакого при выполнение не испытываю, когда на шведской стенки растягиваюсь то чувствуется что тянет  это место (ну и другие места тоже тянет, так как считаю себе все равно деревянным).

И вот эта ноющая боль со мной находиться с момента пробуждения  и до самого сна.
В лежачем положение болевые ощущения сводятся к минимуму.

Иногда боль усиливается  в месте локации боли, недавно пронес мото-бур не много и еще не сильно тяжелый инструмент и почувствовал что боль усилилась (это было без корсета, так как вес был очень не большой, поднимал все правильно, ногами).
В выходные копал картошку в корсете, делал все не спешно и за счет ног, а не спины, сначала была забитость в пояснице, потом вроде прошла, в итоге картошку выкопал без последствий, обострения не было.

Так же сейчас ежедневно бегают мурашки по спине в районе между лопатками, такое ощущение как будто там мышцы спазмируются, ощущения довольно сильные. Такой спазм происходит очень часто до 15-17 раз за день, спазмы эти кроткосрочные примерно 2-3 минуты (иногда больше или меньше) и потом исчезают, раньше такое было редко сейчас же ежедневно. Со спазмированием пытался справляться горячим джакузи, массажные струи как раз направлены в область спины если лечь в ванную, лежал так около 10 минут, затем холодный душ, но эффекта это никакого мне не приносило.

Раньше наблюдал онемение подошвы откуда растут безымянный и средний палец на правой ноге, сейчас онемения подошвы не испытываю.

Извиняюсь если что то указал не по теме, пытался максимально описать свои болевые ощущения и то как они себя проявляют в быту.

Так же забыл добавить, что есть протяжка по левой ноге (хотя локация боли с правой стороны) с наружной стороны от поясницы до колена-икроножной мышцы.
Эта протяжка появляется если я сяду на пол, ноги вытяну перед собой и начну выпрямлять спину, так сказать делать идеальный угол своим телом в 90 градусов. Если спина слегка согнута боли нет, как только выпрямляю спину сразу чувствую протяжку ( так сказать прострел с продолжительным эффектом).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Сен 2016)

По снимкам, анализам и жалобам Ваш диагноз вполне укладывается в спондилоартроз.
Грудной отдел к этим снимкам не придвинешь, но на тот же спондилоартроз и миофасциальный синдром вполне тянет.
Поведение и организация жизни правильная. Течение заболевания и уровень болевого сопровождения стандартный.
Боли в левой ноге, при грыже направо,  вполне могут быть организованы мышцами, свзяками и тазобедренным суставов левой ноги. Наличие сколиоза предопределяет эту ситуацию, при нем не может быть одинаково подвижно слева и справа при том что половина позвонков уже не работает в пояснице.
Тянуть надо, думаю можно и как-то улучшить, но одинаково налево и направо не будет.
Мануальная терапия для работы с суставами позвоночника вполне подходит для восстановления подвижности в оставшихся подвижными позвонках, если это требуется. Учитывая жалобы грудной отдел, скорее всего требуется. Заменить чем-то сложно, но те же растяжки могут и сопровождаться самокоррекцией позвоночника, но это если научить.
Мануальная терапия для работа с мышцами позвоночника, особенно грудного отдела и таза, практически обязательно. Заменить тренировками можно, лучше специальными для отдельных мышц, общими тренировками, например брусьями этого трудно добиться. Тут скорее идет повышение общей тренированности организма, что тоже важно, но недостаточно.
Учитывая отсутствие боли острой - физиотерапия, массаж  очень перспективно.


----------



## 72tum (8 Сен 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> По снимкам, анализам и жалобам Ваш диагноз вполне укладывается в спондилоартроз.
> Грудной отдел к этим снимкам не придвинешь, но на тот же спондилоартроз и миофасциальный синдром вполне тянет.
> Поведение и организация жизни правильная. Течение заболевания и уровень болевого сопровождения стандартный.
> Боли в левой ноге, при грыже направо,  вполне могут быть организованы мышцами, свзяками и тазобедренным суставов левой ноги. Наличие сколиоза предопределяет эту ситуацию, при нем не может быть одинаково подвижно слева и справа при том что половина позвонков уже не работает в пояснице.
> ...



Доктор Ступин доброго Вам здравия и большое человеческое спасибо за Ваше не равнодушие!

Подскажите стоит ли мне пройти еще какое нибудь дополнительное исследование для 100% подтверждения диагноза спондилоартроз и миофасциальный синдром ? 

Какое обследование пройти для грудного отдела?

При уменьшение боли при спондилоартрозе используют НПВС и миорелаксанты, пил Нальгезин и Сердалуд, эффекта от них ни какого не ощутил, что можно мне применить для устранения болевого синдрома мне? 

Артикулярная блокада дугоотростчатых суставов применима в моем случае для устранения болевого синдрома?

Вы также написали: "Учитывая отсутствие боли острой - физиотерапия, массаж  очень перспективно." - а то что эти болевые ощущения со мной на протяжение полу года ежедневно, есть шанс забыть про них на совсем? (понимаю что все индивидуально, но все же).

Подскажите необходимо ли/есть ли смысл сделать мне холодно-плазменную/лазерную   нуклеопластику межпозвонковых дисков? Ведь протрузия это один из симптомов остеохондроза, а нуклеопластика показана если возраст пациента не пожилой и фиброзное кольцо еще не разорвано, может это поможет мне снять болевой синдром и уберечь меня от разрыва фиброзного кольца.

Подскажите что стоит принимать из добавок? Сейчас пью на ночь Сal+D3 + Артра (1 таб.), стоит ли увеличить дозу или начать принимать что то ещё?

Ещё подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли шанс у меня снова активно заниматься спортом, а именно: 
1) Бокс;
2) Кроссфит (тяжелая атлетика + гимнастика);
3) Бег;
4) Беговые лыжи;
5) Прыжки с десантным парашютом. (не спортивным, мягкость приземления не контролируется)

Или же мне можно только ходить на турник, брусья и заниматься плаваньем?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Сен 2016)

> ....Подскажите стоит ли мне пройти еще какое нибудь дополнительное исследование для 100% подтверждения диагноза спондилоартроз и миофасциальный синдром ? .....


Осмотр врача.Теперь он главный, а не исследования.



> ....Какое обследование пройти для грудного отдела?...


Рентгеновское исследование и осмотр врача.


> ....При уменьшение боли при спондилоартрозе используют НПВС и миорелаксанты, пил Нальгезин и Сердалуд, эффекта от них ни какого не ощутил, что можно мне применить для устранения болевого синдрома мне? ...


Когда заболит остро, тогда и эффект почувствуете.
При хронической боли их эффект не выражен,
При снижении интенсивности боли до степени умеренной и слабо выраженной, акцент делают на нефармакологических методах лечения. Фармакологические средства используют крайне редко. Именно в этот период широко вводится ЛФК с переходом к тренировочному уровню (на предыдущих этапах этот метод применялся осторожно, только лечебный уровень)). Активно назначаются массаж и мануальная терапия, физиотерапевтические процедуры (озокерит, ультразвук, ДМВ, бальнеотерпаия (гидромассаж, сероводородные, радоновые ванны)



> ....Артикулярная блокада дугоотростчатых суставов применима в моем случае для устранения болевого синдрома?.....


Вот готовый ответ: Ограничение поступления ноцицептивной импульсации в ЦНС достигается при помощи различного рода блокад местными анестетиками, которые могут не только предотвратить сенситизацию ноцицептивных нейронов, но и способствовать нормализации микроциркуляции в зоне повреждения, уменьшению воспалительных реакций и улучшению обмена веществ. Наряду с этим местные анестетики, расслабляя поперечнополосатую мускулатуру, устраняют патологическое рефлекторное напряжение мышц, которое является дополнительным источником боли. С этой целью применяются паравертебральные блокады с анестетиком (прокаином, лидокаином, новокаином и др.) в комплексе с кортикостероидами (50 мг гидрокортизона, 4 мг дексаметазона и др.). Такие блокады рекомендуется проводить 1 раз в 3 дня. В большинстве случаев курс лечения состоит из 3–4 блокад. При паравертебральных блокадах раствор вводят к дужкам и поперечным отросткам LIII–LV (по 15–20 мл на каждом уровне). Нередко по 4–5 мл раствора вводят из 2–3 точек. Паравертебральные блокады — это не корешковые блокады, а воздействие на рецепторы многораздельных мышц и суставных капсул. Блокада триггерых зон (очагов нейрофиброза) является также патогенетически обоснованной терапией, так как устраняет патологическую импульсацию с мышечных уплотнений (узелков Корнелиуса, Мюллера, Шаде).



> ....Вы также написали: "Учитывая отсутствие боли острой - физиотерапия, массаж  очень перспективно." - а то что эти болевые ощущения со мной на протяжение полу года ежедневно, есть шанс забыть про них на совсем? (понимаю что все индивидуально, но все же).....


Не могу ответить. Слишком много факторов это определяющих. Но большинство живет в согласии со своей спиной...



> Подскажите необходимо ли/есть ли смысл сделать мне холодно-плазменную/лазерную   нуклеопластику межпозвонковых дисков? Ведь протрузия это один из симптомов остеохондроза, а нуклеопластика показана если возраст пациента не пожилой и фиброзное кольцо еще не разорвано, может это поможет мне снять болевой синдром и уберечь меня от разрыва фиброзного кольца.


....Протрузия не симптом, а одна из форм остеохондроза. Протрузия бывает до разрыва (выпячивание на слабом месте) и после разрыва (шрам). У Вас шрам.


> ...Подскажите что стоит принимать из добавок? Сейчас пью на ночь Сal+D3 + Артра (1 таб.), стоит ли увеличить дозу или начать принимать что то ещё?...


Это по желанию. Не против.



> ...Ещё подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли шанс у меня снова активно заниматься спортом, а именно:
> 1) Бокс;
> 2) Кроссфит (тяжелая атлетика + гимнастика);
> 3) Бег;
> ...


Я бы не стал, а если хотите то натренируйтесь.
Как? Вот так: https://youtu.be/cxA-DhwGXqo Там в конце и боксер есть

Я бы занимался лечебными тренировками, тут на форуме есть и апологеты таких тренировок. Поверьте у них тело не хуже и удар не меньше.


----------



## 72tum (8 Сен 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ....Подскажите стоит ли мне пройти еще какое нибудь дополнительное исследование для 100% подтверждения диагноза спондилоартроз и миофасциальный синдром ? .....
> Осмотр врача.Теперь он главный, а не исследования.
> 
> ....Какое обследование пройти для грудного отдела?...
> ...



Доктор Ступин! Честно я не ожидал что Вы мне дадите столь широкие и развернутые ответы!
Пусть об этом форуме узнают как можно больше страдающих проблеми с позвоночником и пусть таких страдающих будет как можно меньше!

Врача буду обязательно искать снова!

По поводу  артикулярной блокады дугоотростчатых суставов - я понял так что она мне показана и она оправдывает себя, я прав?

Холодноплазменная/лазерная нуклеопластика мне не показана значит, раз у меня был разрыв ФК, а сейчас шрам?

По поводу спорта, тренажер интересный, нагрузка на позвоночный столб отсутствует, но где же найти такой тренажер? Да и прокачать им можно лишь тока нижнюю часть тела. Я так понял это тренажер для занятий тем у кого проблемы с позвоночником, но при этом человек выполняет подъем гири одной рукой, а это нагрузка осевая + нагрузка ассиметричная.
Буду штудировать форум по тренировкам.

Жаль конечно что в 26 лет уже не можешь свободно заниматься спортом и бытовыми (мужскими) делами...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Сен 2016)

> ...По поводу  артикулярной блокады дугоотростчатых суставов - я понял так что она мне показана и она оправдывает себя, я прав?...


Прав.



> ...Холодноплазменная/лазерная нуклеопластика мне не показана значит, раз у меня был разрыв ФК, а сейчас шрам?...


Считаю, да.



> ...По поводу спорта, тренажер интересный, нагрузка на позвоночный столб отсутствует, но где же найти такой тренажер? Да и прокачать им можно лишь тока нижнюю часть тела. Я так понял это тренажер для занятий тем у кого проблемы с позвоночником, но при этом человек выполняет подъем гири одной рукой, а это нагрузка осевая + нагрузка ассиметричная.
> Буду штудировать форум по тренировкам...


Правильно.



> ...Жаль конечно что в 26 лет уже не можешь свободно заниматься спортом и бытовыми (мужскими) делами...


Глупость.
Вам все можно, только теперь это надо делать правильно.


----------



## 72tum (22 Сен 2016)

Доброго здравия!

Вчера посетил врача-невролога, диагноз указан в скане.
Предлагают поставить завтра блокаду в сустав и все пройдет, говорят максимум со второй блокады боль уйдет.
Прошу Вас прокоментировать данный диагноз и назначенное лечение.



*Доктор Ступин*, очень интересно и важно Ваше мнение по крайнему заключению врача-невролога о моих болевых ощущениях.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Сен 2016)

Хорошее заключение.
Вертеброневролог наверное.


----------



## 72tum (23 Сен 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Хорошее заключение.
> Вертеброневролог наверное.



Доктор Ступин, подскажите пожалуйста,  блока триггерной точки с дипроспаном в моем случае будет иметь только обезболевающий эффект или же обезболевающий + терапевтический эффект? 

Может есть более качественная альтернатива дипроспану?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2016)

Обезболивающий и терапевтический.
Только с Дипроспаном в мышцу я бы не полез.
Разумнее с Дексаметазоном. Имхо.


----------



## 72tum (13 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Обезболивающий и терапевтический.
> Только с Дипроспаном в мышцу я бы не полез.
> Разумнее с Дексаметазоном. Имхо.



Доброго здравия Доктор Ступин!

В общем моя эпопея с ликвидацией моего болевого синдрома не закончилась.

После заключения невролога (заключение прикладывал сообщением ранее) я отправился на блокаду с дипроспаном к нейрохирургу.

Пришел к нейрохирургу ( у него я оказывается был ранее на обследование ещё в первое мое обострение, в то время он мне блокаду не назначил) рассказал ему что да как, что был у невролога и он назначил мне блокаду, что боли у меня ноющие уже почти год, лег на стол и нейрохирург начал искать у меня триггер, но при пальпации я не ощутил той боли которую я испытывал при пальпации неврологом, нейрохирург пытался еще пару минут но так и не смог найти ту точку которую находил невролог, тогда нейрохирург позвал  невролога который осматривал меня.

Пришел невролог, вспомнил меня и начал пальпировать мне поясницу и тоже не нашел той болезненной точки, возможно во время поиска точки мне размяли поясницу и я еще хуже стал чувствовать боль, тогда врачи мне сказали, вставай, походи, по наклоняйся, я все это сделал но боли у меня не было, тогда мне сказали ставить блокаду тебе не будем, так как нужно найти четкий триггер.

На приеме у невролога и нейрохирурга я был в одно и тоже время. вечером, но с интервалом в 2 дня.

Тогда я оделся и пошел домой, утром когда я проснулся я снова чувствовал тот же самый дискомфорт что и раньше, тогда я позвонил нейрохиргу и спросил что делать? он говорит когда будет острая боль, приезжай я тебя осмотрю и будем колоть, но острой боли у меня нет сейчас да и давно её нету, вся боль у меня ноющая и такой же она была у меня когда меня пальпировал невролог, но при этом он нашел четкий триггер, а нейрохирург не смог.

Осматривающие меня невролог и нейрохирург, очень опытные и в нашем городе и их рекомендуют очень многие и куда идти мне я больше и не знаю.

Так же мануальный терапевт который меня осматривал тоже по мнению докторов тюменских считается лучшим мануальным терапевтом.

Сейчас хожу на массаж пояснично-крестцового отдела к очень опытному массажисту в городе.
Прошел 5 сеансов, пока эффекта ноль.
Также взял направление на фонофорез с гидрокартизоном, попробую его плюсом к массажу.

Вот и получается что врачей я посещал грамотных и известных в хорошем смысле слова у нас в город, но моя проблема ни как не решается.

Подскажите к какому специалисту мне ещё нужно обратиться? Или в какую сторону еще капать? (а то моя фантазия уже иссякла в данном направление)

Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2016)

Так и так все грамотно.
Этот редкий случай, когда хирург отводит руку с занесённым шприцем!


----------



## 72tum (13 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так и так все грамотно.
> Этот редкий случай, когда хирург отводит руку с занесённым шприцем!



Не отрицаю что это может быть грамотно, но я считаю что мне так  никто и не смог  поставить точный диагноз, так как все рекомендации врачей по лечению я соблюдал и считаю что соблюдал их достаточно четко как было мне сказано врачами, но боль при этом просыпается и засыпает со мной ежедневно...

Искать дальше невролога мне?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2016)

Был вопрос о блокаде фасеточного сустава. Её делали?


----------



## 72tum (13 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Был вопрос о блокаде фасеточного сустава. Её делали?


Нет, не делал.
Так как пришел к неврологу на прием и он сказал что блокада триггерной точки с дипроспаном мне поможет.
Вот поэтому и не стал.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2016)

Боюсь вместо хорошего невролога, Вам нужнее хороший тренер.  Хотя оба хороших, ещё лучше!


----------



## 72tum (13 Окт 2016)

Тренер ЛФК?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2016)

Лфк лечебное, да и восстановительное, Вы и сами сделаете.
А вот тренировочное лфк, лучше с тренером и с понимающим, может даже медицинским.


----------



## 72tum (13 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лфк лечебное, да и восстановительное, Вы и сами сделаете.
> А вот тренировочное лфк, лучше с тренером и с понимающим, может даже медицинским.


А можете подсказать комплекс тренировочного ЛФК?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2016)

Тренировочного нет.
Мы же говорили, тут с инструктором разрабатывать надо, или самостоятельно разбираться (посмотрите переписку  Георга и Лео, они и сами с усами и тренеров слушают. Такие пациенты редкость. Большинство ничего не делают, или бросают все через три недели, как только боль в повседневной жизни становиться терпимой.)

Как вариант. Постепенно придите к восстановительным с моего сайта и затем добавьте утяжелители на руки и ноги, только не начинайте с больших весов, все постепенно.
Для большинства для прихода от лечебного лфк к тренировкам надо 3-6 месяцев, но это 1% от всех пациентов. Остальные после купирования боли только предупреждают новые обострения правильным поведением и корсетом).
Вариант с тренировок начать, существует, но опасен.


----------



## 72tum (13 Окт 2016)

А в тренаженрный зал попутно с тренеровочным ЛФК я могу ходить?

Осевой нагрузки не даю, занимаюсь на турнике, брусьях, жим лежа (без ног, вес макс. 50кг.) и на изолятах для верха тела и ног, в конце растяжка.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2016)

А определите цели: для чего лфк и для чего тренировки.
Как вы думаете?


----------



## 72tum (13 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А определите цели: для чего лфк и для чего тренировки.
> Как вы думаете?



ЛФК необходимо для здоровья тела, правильные тренировки тоже обладают этим эффектом, но конкретно в моем случае, тренировки мне в кайф, без них я не могу. 
Но опять же может мне их категорически убрать нужно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2016)

Лфк лечебное, для помощи в лечении обострения болезни, снятия отека, воспаления в остром и подостром периоде.
Лфк восстановительное, для восстановления старого или формирования нового стереотипа обеспечивающего без болевую подвижность при самообслуживании и повседневной работе.
Лфк тренировочное, для закрепления и поддержания стереотипа движений обеспечивающего минимальную нагрузку на поражённый сегмент и выполнения всего объема повседневных и повышенных нагрузок без участия поражённого сегмента.

Попытался по простому.


----------



## 72tum (13 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лфк лечебное, для помощи в лечении обострения болезни, снятия отека, воспаления в остром и подостром периоде.
> Лфк восстановительное, для восстановления старого или формирования нового стереотипа обеспечивающего без болевую подвижность при самообслуживании и повседневной работе.
> Лфк тренировочное, для закрепления и поддержания стереотипа движений обеспечивающего минимальную нагрузку на поражённый сегмент и выполнения всего объема повседневных и повышенных нагрузок без участия поражённого сегмента.
> 
> Попытался по простому.



Спасибо за то что разъяснили!

Но вот лечебное ЛФК у меня не может снять под острый период.
Не рано ли тогда сразу на тренировочное ЛФК идти? Или же клин клином?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2016)

Главное чтобы не Клин в ...,

Лфк вообще ничего не снимат, а помогает.
Какой у вас период и какая сила боли?

Затем, а что вы собираетесь тренировать в спортзале?


----------



## 72tum (13 Окт 2016)

Началось все с легкой боли год назад с небольшим, в феврале 2016 было обострение сильное, пролечился. вроде отпустило сильную боль, но затем через 2,5-3 недели у меня появилась боль с силой от 1,5-3 балла и эта боль  со мной присутствует и по сей день. Бывает она и увеличивается, максимально баллов до 6.
Она тупая, ноющая, в виде жжения, порой как будто иголку раскаленную вставили.
Она иррадируют в поясницу справа и в ягодицу и гуляет бывает туда и сюда.
В ягодице боль прям глубоко сидит (ощущается так), а в пояснице чувствую что сидит ближе к поверхности.
Ну как то так.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2016)

5-6 баллов. Так может сперва полечить. Блокаду, физиотерапию, увт, мануальную терапию,
По лфк. Начните с острого , если без боли, к подострому, затем ремиссия, далее восстановительная. Основание перехода- выполнение без боли.
Но это мы говорим про поясницу.
Одновременно  одно тренировать руки, например лёжа на спине поднимать штангу разумного веса.
Где разум, вернее где его край?

Здоровые руки зачем нужны?
Вопрос без второго дна!


----------



## 72tum (13 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 5-6 баллов. Так может сперва полечить. Блокаду, физиотерапию, увт, мануальную терапию,
> По лфк. Начните с острого , если без боли, к подострому, затем ремиссия, далее восстановительная. Основание перехода- выполнение без боли.
> Но это мы говорим про поясницу.
> Одновременно  одно тренировать руки, например лёжа на спине поднимать штангу разумного веса.
> ...



Доктор Ступин, я пытаюсь лечить себя и лечу.

Фонофорез делаю с гидрокартизоном, прохожу курс массажа, был у мануальщиков эффекта не ощущаю после них, УВТ делал себе на плечо, когда был разрыв капсулы плечевого сустава, мне эту процедуру очень советовали, но мне не помогло, если есть шанс что поможет то попробую УВТ и на поясницу.

Блокада, я очень хочу попробывать на себе её  эффект, но из всех неврологов блокаду поставить мне посоветовал всего один и то потом он сам не смог найти место куда её ставить, поэтому я и не знаю какую блокаду выполнять мне, если бы была какая то общая терапевтическая блокада в моем случае дак я бы и её поставил себе, но ведь такой нет, поэтому я блокаду себе и не ставил, так как непонятно какую надо мне.

ЛФК я и так могу сказать что я выполню любой комплекс и не почувствую боли, боль-дискомфорт я могу ощущать только во время растяжки и то потому что я не смотря на то что растягиваю себя всё ещё деревянный, пока.

Боль у меня во время статике сидения, бывает усиливается боль при стрессах, бывает что то понесу тяжелое и чувствую усиление боли, а в зале я боли не ощущаю.

Где разум вернее его край вопрос относительный, в моем понимание разумный вес в упражнение тот который я могу поднять(толкнуть и тд.) раз 20 и не выдохнуться совсем, при этом у меня будет правильная техника, при выполнение я не ощущаю боль или дискомфорт и тд. ну это как так усреднено.

Зачем здоровые руки? Руки здоровые для меня ассоциируются со словом здоровье и я хочу не "здоровые" (накаченные) руки себе, а достаточно сильные и крепкие. Без сильных рук я с собственным весом работать не могу, а если я не могу сам себя поднять, подтянуть и тд. то я со временем свои руки поломаю под собой когда вставать буду. И я мужчина, мои руки кормят сейчас 5-ых включая меня и они априори не могут быть слабыми.

В тренажерном зале я занимаюсь не для "КАЧА" а для крепости духа и тела, в пределах своего разума.
Ну вот как то так.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2016)

Супер!
Все правильно.
Тренированные руки нужны что бы делать большинсьхтво работы ими, а не поясницей.
Разум, его весовой край, заканчивается там где нагрузка с мышц и связок переходит на суставные поверхности. Для большинства это кг 50. Думаю 20 повторений вы делаете с мер шум весом, так что все хорошо.
Тем более что и связи уже не те (это я про плечо).
Ограничение при растяжке. Так может это защитное ограничение. Не перестарайтесь. Все растяжки до боли, чуть на боль, но не через боль. И старайтесь их делать не поясницей, а суставами и грудным отделом.
Боль при стрессе либо от падения болевого порога (от нервов), либо от стрессовых (более резких) движений. Сам стресс боли не даёт.
Боль от сидения. Тут сильно не накачаешь, от толщины попы и мышц папины тут ничего не зависит. Тут только организация рабочего места и времени ( тему нашли, прочитали, подушку под попу и поясницу положили, перерывы каков школе делаете, валик на сиденье в машине выдвинули, теннисные шарики в машину бросили).
Боль когда поработаете. Вот тут тренировки в помощь. Но и про корсет не забывайте и про соседа (чтобы помогал где тяжело и где неудобно), да и таджик Вам в помощь ( их помощь, ПОКА, дешевле чем доктор).

По описанию боли 1-2 балла, может просто много переживаний за 5 ртов, зафиксировались на проблеме.


----------



## 72tum (14 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Супер!
> Все правильно.
> Тренированные руки нужны что бы делать большинсьхтво работы ими, а не поясницей.
> Разум, его весовой край, заканчивается там где нагрузка с мышц и связок переходит на суставные поверхности. Для большинства это кг 50. Думаю 20 повторений вы делаете с мер шум весом, так что все хорошо.
> ...



Растяжку делаю без болевых ощущений, только тянущие ощущения но не болевые.

Организацию рабочего места организовал себе, контролирую свою позу во время работы за столом.

На счет таджика это верно. Раньше сам как три таджика работал и таскал и это на пользу моей спине уж точно не пошло.

Прямо сейчас вот сижу на удобном кресле (в плане здоровья)с удобной для меня формой и пишу Вам ответ. И чувствую боль-дискомфорт-сжение в районе ягодице сбоку, уровень боли 0-1-2 балла (тоесть в одном и том же положение боль скачет по силе), чувствую что сидит боль у меня далеко внутри и это не смотря на то что после пробуждения я поехал в тренажерный зал, а после зала сразу поехал на массаж, после массажа я сразу сел в автомобиль и поехал и сразу почувствовал туже боль что и всегда.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Окт 2016)

Нащупать болевую точку- триггер, сделать на неё Увт или блокаду.


----------



## 72tum (14 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нащупать болевую точку- триггер, сделать на неё Увт или блокаду.



Доброго здравия!

Доктор Ступин, сегодня мне сделали  блокаду, описание процедуры во вложение.                                               Триггер нашли но сильной и безумной боли  у меня не было при его пальпации, а может и не триггер это был совсем, а просто сильно надавили пальцем.

Так же прикрепил вновь заключение невролога который делал мне крайней осмотр, чтоб можно было сравнить.

Так же нейрохируг сказал мне что данная блокада является экспериментальной, чтоб понять в нужную ли точку поставили инъекцию или же необходимо искать дальше причину боли.

Что можете сказать по данной процедуре в моем случае?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Окт 2016)

Все хорошо. Ждём результата.


----------



## 72tum (17 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все хорошо. Ждём результата.



Добрый день!

Доктор Ступин, прошло 72 часа с момента проведения мне блокады с дипроспаном.
Ощущения на сегодняшний день:
Утром проснулся и чувствую что тянет от ягодицы через поясницу и немного выше. (на фото указал). Тянущую боль или скорее дискомфорт почувствовал при наклонах спиной или когда подбородок прижимаю к груди,  с права такого дискомфорта нет вообще, даже сразу утром.

Затем заметил что при движение сидя или стоя ощущается боль с правой стороны в виде прострелов ( но они очень незначительные, ощущение в этой области не противное но чувствуется.) Пока писал Вам то было пару  прострелов при легком движение во время сиденья, прострелы слегка отдавали в ягодицы вниз к ноге, но в ногу не отдавала, просто чувствовалось что направлен прострел был именно вниз, сам прострел не сильный.

Потом поехал на массаж и пока сидел минут 7 то заметил что снова вернулась ноющая боль в ягодицу, но она стала тупее, не столь выраженная, более размазанная что ли ( не совсем понимаю как объяснить это ощущение.)

В общем все те точки что у меня раньше болели в течение дня они и остались, но ноют и болят не так остро и даже как то по новому.

Позвонил нейро-хиругу который проводил мне блокаду, рассказал об ощущения, он сказал до пятницы чтоб я наблюдал, а потом я приеду к нему и он возможно поставит еще одну блокаду мне.

Прикрепляю картинки на которых попытался описать свои точки болевые.
Картинка №2 это локализация тянущих ощущений у меня с утра.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Окт 2016)

Правильное решение врача.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (20 Окт 2016)

Сделайте КТ пояснично-крестцового отдела. Исключите спондилолиз. 
Гидропластика  (L5-S1) + РЧД в идеале.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2016)

ndugo написал(а):


> Сделайте КТ пояснично-крестцового отдела. Исключите спондилолиз.
> Гидропластика  (L5-S1) + РЧД в идеале.


А мнение о спондилолизе, это вывод из клинических данных или мнение по имеющимся рентгеновским снимкам.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (21 Окт 2016)

Клинические данные. По спондилограммам его нет, однако специфичность КТ гораздо выше.
Если рекомендуется РЧД лучше быть уверенным, что нет спондилолиза, в противном случае эффект от РЧД  будет непродолжительным либо его не будет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2016)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Клинические данные. По спондилограммам его нет, однако специфичность КТ гораздо выше.
> Если рекомендуется РЧД лучше быть уверенным, что нет спондилолиза, в противном случае эффект от РЧД  будет непродолжительным либо его не будет.


Супер!
Спасибо доктор за точное разъяснение.


----------



## 72tum (22 Окт 2016)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Клинические данные. По спондилограммам его нет, однако специфичность КТ гораздо выше.
> Если рекомендуется РЧД лучше быть уверенным, что нет спондилолиза, в противном случае эффект от РЧД  будет непродолжительным либо его не будет.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Супер!
> Спасибо доктор за точное разъяснение.



Доброго всем здравия! 

Касаткин Денис, Доктор Ступин, прошу пояснить, необходимо ли мне выполнить КТ пояснично-крестцового отдела?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (22 Окт 2016)

Желательно.


----------



## 72tum (26 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Правильное решение врача.


Доброго здравия Доктор Ступин!

Сегодня наконец то я смог посетить нейрохирурга который мне ставил блокаду с дипроспаном.
После беседы с ним он мне сказал что у меня энтозопатия правой ягодичной мышцы, так как болевой синдром после проведения блокады у меня уменьшился и так же потому что именно утром у меня есть тянущие ощущения справа (скованность).

Он сказал  мне обратиться к опытному остеопату и пройти у него курс лечения либо же дождаться когда к ним в поликлинику доставят качественный аппарат для проведение блокады с дипроспаном под навигацией (я так понял это узи контроль) чтобы не травмировать нервы.

Описание диагноза на бумаге у меня нет, так как за прием я ничего не платил и весь наш прием был в виде беседы.

Доктор Ступин, прошу Вас по возможности прокомментируйте данное заключение врача.
Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Окт 2016)

Нащупать болевую точку - триггер, сделать на неё УВТ или блокаду.
Это был мой совет. Так и сделали. Хорошо.


----------



## 72tum (26 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нащупать болевую точку - триггер, сделать на неё УВТ или блокаду.
> Это был мой совет. Так и сделали. Хорошо.



Да доктор именно так я и сделал!
Вам за это огромное человеческое спасибо!
Очень здорово когда медицинский руководитель, врач центра   так активно участвует в решение различных проблем не только у себя в кабинете, но  ещё и находит время чтобы ответить всем "страждующим" на форуме.
Этим Вы подчеркиваете свою человечность и свой профессионализм!
По возможности я с удовольствием приеду к Вам в центр!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Окт 2016)

72tum написал(а):


> Да доктор именно так я и сделал!
> Вам за это огромное человеческое спасибо!
> Очень здорово когда медицинский руководитель, врач центра   так активно участвует в решение различных проблем не только у себя в кабинете, но  ещё и находит время чтобы ответить всем "страждующим" на форуме.
> Этим Вы подчеркиваете свою человечность и свой профессионализм!
> По возможности я с удовольствием приеду к Вам в центр!


----------



## 72tum (29 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нащупать болевую точку - триггер, сделать на неё УВТ или блокаду.
> Это был мой совет. Так и сделали. Хорошо.


Доброго Вам здравия Доктор Ступин!
Вчера вечером вспомнились слова нейрохирурга который мне ставил блокаду.
Я задал ему вопрос:"Причина моей боли?"- он сказал:"Что это боль из-за воспаления ягодичной мышцы" - тогда я его спросил: " Из-за чего у меня воспаления ягодичной мышцы? Из-за протрузий?" - он ответил:" Воспаление из-за травмы, протрузии тут не причем".

И вот после этого ответа я призадумался и задал себе вопрос:" Если воспаление из-за травмы то почему после моего обострения которое я полностью подавил и чувствовал себя после отлично, у меня вновь появилась боль? Я ведь вел очень осторожный образ жизни и делал только ЛФК. Исходя из этого получается что я снова получил травму ягодичной мышцы в том же месте? Хотя я никак не провоцировал получение травмы вновь. Или боль не из-за травмы? 

Что-то вчера поразмышлял на эту тему и думаю может нейрохирург не до конца прав в моем диагнозе. 

Доктор Ступин очень важно Ваше мнение по данной ситуации.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Окт 2016)

Боль от мышцы, а травмой для больной мышцы может быть даже долгой стояние.


----------



## 72tum (7 Ноя 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*, Доброго Вам здравия!

Назрели у  меня мысли и вот хотел с Вами проконсультироваться.

Все грыжи в МПД со временем  костенеют и образуют костную мазоль в месте разрыва.
Ну на сколько я понимаю данное костенение формируется не идеальной четкой формой МПД, а так сказать неравномерно ( как попало).
И если это окостенение сформируется не совсем удачно (не как МПД до появление протрузии и грыжи) то невралогические симптомы могут сохраняться и после образования костной мозоли?  (Ведь окостенение сформируется как МПД с грыжей (как грыжа у колеса) и может вызывать отек и раздражение нерва.

Если то что я описал не бред, а действительность то как проводят пластику МПД после формирования костной мозоли и сохранение неврологических симптомов МПД?

Если я не прав, то прошу Вас поправьте меня.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Ноя 2016)

Там не пластика, там операция по удалению (с долотом и молотком иногда).
А для того чтобы это не случилось - нуклеопластика.


----------



## 72tum (7 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Там не пластика, там операция по удалению (с долотом и молотком иногда).
> А для того чтобы это не случилось - нуклеопластика.



То есть если окостенение МПД произошло не совсем в той форме и размере что необходимо для безболезненного существования организма то производят нуклеопластику путем вапоризации или с помощью холодной плазмы. 
А нуклеопластика может ещё уменьшить МПД по высоте?
А то ведь если МПД еще уменьшиться то может произойти компрессия нервного корешка.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Ноя 2016)

Нет, если окостенело, то долотом.
А нуклепластика заранее в остром периоде, именно для того чтобы не случилось узость корешкового или спинномозгового канала.


----------



## 72tum (7 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин Вы ранее писали что мои протрузии это уже костные мозоли ( то есть старые-заросшие грыжи), а как Вы это определили?
Я не в коем случае не сомневаюсь в Ваших знаниях в области медицины, просто приходиться много и часто ходить по врачам, а они как правило не столь подкованы в этих вопросах...



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нет, если окостенело, то долотом.
> А нуклепластика заранее в остром периоде, именно для того чтобы не случилось узость корешкового или спинномозгового канала.



Прочитал всю переписку которую Вы вели со мной.
И нашел вот такое сообщение от Вас: *"По снимкам, анализам и жалобам Ваш диагноз вполне укладывается в спондилоартроз."
*
Так как, все доктора на приемах ставят мне разные диагнозы, либо же говорят: "Все будет хорошо, избавим тебя от боли быстро!" - а по факту ничем не могут помочь мне, то тогда пойду более тернистым путем, буду исключать все возможные заболевания своего позвоночника.

Диагноз СПОНДИЛОАРТРОЗ  мне ни кто не ставил, по хорошему его можно определить путем внешнего осмотра, пальпации и осмотром рентгеновских снимком, правильно? Или необходимы еще какие нибудь исследования для выявления  спондилоартроза?

Или же можно сделать РЧД (артикулярную блокаду дуго-отросчатых суставов) и если у меня после неё изчезнит болевой синдром то тогда уже точно мой диагноз спондилоартроз, я прав?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Ноя 2016)

> ...мои протрузии это уже костные мозоли ( то есть старые-заросшие грыжи), а как Вы это определили?...


Тему покажите, обычно я так не пишу.
Без осмотра ставить диагноз нельзя, но по *снимкам, анализам и жалобам Ваш диагноз вполне укладывается в спондилоартроз.*
РЧД, надо, но эффективность этой операции около 70 %, если поможет, то ДА, эта причина.
А если не поможет, то на 30%, да, но не попали.


----------



## 72tum (8 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ...мои протрузии это уже костные мозоли ( то есть старые-заросшие грыжи), а как Вы это определили?...
> Тему покажите, обычно я так не пишу.
> Без осмотра ставить диагноз нельзя, но по *снимкам, анализам и жалобам Ваш диагноз вполне укладывается в спондилоартроз.*
> РЧД, надо, но эффективность этой операции около 70 %, если поможет, то ДА, эта причина.
> А если не поможет, то на 30%, да, но не попали.



Доктор Ступин, вот Ваш ответ по поводу окостенения: *....Протрузия не симптом, а одна из форм остеохондроза. Протрузия бывает до разрыва (выпячивание на слабом месте) и после разрыва (шрам). У Вас шрам.*
Может я выразился не совсем корректно но ведь любой шрам в фиброзном кольце который образуется после разрыва костенеет и может образовать костную мозоль, а может сформироваться анатомически очень схожи с начальной формой МПД.
Вот я и хотел узнать как Вы смогли определить что у меня шрам?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2016)

Нашёл это сообщение.
По снимку...


----------



## 72tum (8 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нашёл это сообщение.
> По снимку..



Спасибо Доктор!
Чего-то я погорячился с РЧД дугоотрасчатых суставов, данная процедура не из дешевых, а эффект как Вы уточнили около 70%.

Доктор Ступин, а можно ли поставить какую нибудь  диагностическую блокаду в дугоотрасчатые суставы по контролем рентгена или КТ для точного определения патологии по более низкой стоимости?
А то РЧД для меня не по карману сейчас...

Ещё подскажите пожалуйста если имеется  сколиоз то при спондилоартрозе поражение дуго-тых суставов может происходить только с одной стороны?
У меня левосторонний сколиоз, тянущая боль с утра только с права, в течение дня ноющая боль тоже справа. Хотя если смотреть на позвоночник то трение более интенсивное происходит именно слевой стороны.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2016)

Так перед РЧД, так и делают, чаще всего.


----------



## 72tum (9 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так перед РЧД, так и делают, чаще всего.


Доктор Ступин, Общался с неврологом и нейрохирургом по поводу возможного у меня спондилоартроза.
Конкретно хотел у них уточнить о том где поставить диагностическую блокаду в дуго-отросчатый сустав для подтверждения или опровержения спондилоартроза у меня.

Все в один голос утверждают, такой диагностичекой блокады нету, хотя оба специалисты очень известны в хорошем смысле в г. Тюмени и говорят что спондилоартроз виден на снимках МРТ поясничного отдела и другая диагностика ненужна.

Мой первый и единственный снимок МРТ сделан почти год назад на аппарате SIEMENS 1,5 тесла, и исходя из снимков МРТ  врачи не увидели у меня спондилоартроз, я конечно не желаю чтоб этот диагноз подтвердился у меня, я очень хочу его полного опровержения.

Нашел в Тюмени аппарат мощностью 3 тесла.

Подскажите стоит ли сделать новый снимок МРТ на более мощном аппарате в 3 тесла, с учетом того что прошел почти год с момента моего первого МРТ? (ведь  возможно произошли какие то еще изменения)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2016)

Конечно, если есть материальная возможность, делайте!
Только зачем?
Если врачи не ставят этот диагноз, то само наличие артроза на снимках есть только констатация факта, а не диагноз - то есть причина боли. 
Для диагноза нужен и осмотр, и пробы, и анализы......
Кстати, какая стоимость того и другого?


----------



## 72tum (9 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Конечно, если есть материальная возможность, делайте!
> Только зачем?
> Если врачи не ставят этот диагноз, то само наличие артроза на снимках нсть только констатациям факта, а не диагноз- то есть причина боли. Для диагноза нужен и осмотр, и пробы, и анализы......
> Кстати, какая стоимость того и другого?


Если вы  о стоимости снимков то 1,5 тесла стоит столько же сколько и 3 тесла 3 300руб. Это за поясничный отдел.

Просто в моем позвоночнике за последние пару лет произошли сильные дистрофические изменения и с каждым годом мой позвоночник не молодеет, суть нового свежего МРТ я так предполагаю в том чтобы возможно установить спондилоартроз если он есть, так как аппарат на котором я делал МРТ был не самый современный, ну и для того чтобы возможно увидить еще какие то изменения в позвоночнике, ведь легче лечить на начальной стадии чем в хронической.

Просто Вы мне писали что мои показания подходят под спондилоартроз, я почитал про этот диагноз и он по моим  болевым ощущения один в один, вот поэтому я и хочу убедиться. Разве это не нужно?

А о каких пробах, анализах и .... Вы ведете речь? Уточните пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2016)

Анализы на артриты. Пробы при осмотре на подвижность и болезненность.


----------



## 72tum (9 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Анализы на артриты. Пробы при осмотре на подвижность и болезненность.


Анализы сдавал, на момент сдачи артриты не подтвердились.
Обследую меня, во время тестов, врачи говорят что у меня достаточно эластичные мышцы спины, что они у меня развиты, что гибкость у меня тоже достаточная.
Один раз только невролог при осмотре сказал что у меня чувствительность в правой ноге слегка притуплина и все.

Меня и настораживает то что боль у меня локализована как на картинке ниже, это место где у меня идет скованность по утрам, она проходит минут через 20. Но утром я заметил что больше ничего не болит и не беспокоит кроме этого места, а потом тянущие ощущения проходят и начинается жжение и нытье, никуда не отдает.
А это как раз, как боли при спондилоартрозе.



*Доктор Ступин*,  Вот картинка с моими ощущениями, по сле блокады с дипроспаном. Все эти точки у меня болели и до блокады.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2016)

То есть бокада не помогла.


----------



## 72tum (9 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть бокада не помогла.


Получается нет.

После блокады стало более тупо выражено жжение, но вчера (спустя 2-3 недели)  вечером у меня когда сидел прям жгло, как будто иголку воткнули раскаленную, жгло сантиметра 2 в право от центра позвоночника в области поясницы. 

После блокады соблюдал абсолютно все рекомендации по правильным движениям!

Заметил что когда жгет то ноющей боли нет в ягодицы (она пропадает на время).

Получается утром просыпаюсь первые минут 20 у меня тянет вдоль позвоночника справа, а потом у меня начинает  ныть в ягодице либо жечь в области позвоночника, в течение дня то нытье то жжение и обратно.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть бокада не помогла.


Вчера когда жгло ощущения как будто именно в позвонке ( в кости) жжение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2016)

Мануальная терапия, УВТ, ЛФК,


----------



## 72tum (9 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мануальная терапия, УВТ, ЛФК,


Если делать УВТ то в какую зону направлять? в зону жжения (в позвоночник) или в область нытья ягодица?
После какого сеанса УВТ должны быть хотя бы минимальные улучшения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2016)

И там и там.
Должно быть.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (9 Ноя 2016)

72tum написал(а):


> Если вы  о стоимости снимков то 1,5 тесла стоит столько же сколько и 3 тесла 3 300руб. Это за поясничный отдел.
> 
> Просто в моем позвоночнике за последние пару лет произошли сильные дистрофические изменения и с каждым годом мой позвоночник не молодеет, суть нового свежего МРТ я так предполагаю в том чтобы возможно установить спондилоартроз если он есть, так как аппарат на котором я делал МРТ был не самый современный, ну и для того чтобы возможно увидить еще какие то изменения в позвоночнике, ведь легче лечить на начальной стадии чем в хронической.
> 
> ...


Спондилоартроз есть у большинства, у большинства начальная стадия. Начинает давать о себе знать ближе к конечной стадии...


----------



## 72tum (10 Ноя 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Спондилоартроз есть у большинства, у большинства начальная стадия. Начинает давать о себе знать ближе к конечной стадии...


Я понимаю что стареют все, всегда и непрерывно.
Моя цель инаю, в моей ситуации нет точно поставленного диагноза, я как не приду к врачу на осмотр все говорят одно это протрузии, щас уберем  боль и начинают меня "ЛЕЧИТЬ", все говорили что мне уберут боль без проблем,  а в итоге ни кто из них боль не убрал.

Вот я и хочу поставить себе точный диагноз, чтоб направить терапию именно туда куда следует.


----------



## 72tum (11 Ноя 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*,
Доброго здравия!

Забыл сообщить ранее, был я на приеме у Ефимова Александра Владимировича (Главный врач клиники, врач высшей категории, заслуженный работник здравоохранения. С 1994г. является директором "Клиники доктора Ефимова").

Данный врач является неврологом, остеопатом и проводит ВТЭС по методу Герасимова.

Пошел я к ниму чтоб попробывать на себе ВТЭС.
Пришел к врачу, рассказал ему что да как, он говорит ничего страшного избавим тебя от боли.
Потом он провел осмотр меня, говорит есть блок в грудном отделе, я говорю а что с блоком то делать? а он ответил я и невролог и остеопат и мануальную терапию знаю, поэтому все что нужно тебе сделаю ну и все, а потом я лег на живот он еще меня осмотрел и потом он начал мне проводить сеанс ВТЭС, ток в некоторых точках он выставлял максимальный (для прибора), выставлял по моей просьбе, так как он говорил что должна быть хорошая вибрация.

После сеанса никаких новых ощущений нет, на след день в местах прокола чувствовалось как будто я очень сильно прокачал мышцы в местах стимуляции (как будто молочная кислота скопилась, для меня это очень приятная боль))
Пошел на вторую процедуру. Все так же но точки уже были не только поясница-нога но и в шейном, грудном отделе.

Пока делал процедуру слышал как в соседних кабинках общаются пациенты лет  от 40 и старше.
И все хвалят, мол пришли было совсем плохо, а щас вон хоть руку поднять могут и тд.

Народу ходит просто очень много! Запись на процедуру ближайшая через 2 дня! В клинике 6 или 7 кабинок для физио и они весь день заняты.

После процедуры клиника не работала 2 дня, поэтому был перерыв, я спрашивал у доктора когда ждать хотя бы минимального улучшения, он говорит надо 3,5,7 или 10 процедур.

Когда был на приеме у невролога одного он сказал попробуй, но если после второй процедуры нет совсем изменений то больше денег не трать.


Я так понимаю людям от 40 и старше эта процедура помогает мышцы укрепить, ведь они совсем не делают физкультуру и после проведенных сеансов ВТЭС они как бы подкачали мыщцы которые держат больной суставчик и нагрузка пошла больше  на мышцу, а не на больной суставчик.

Прикрепляю диагноз врача.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2016)

И на суставчик действует.
Неплохая эффективность у метода.


----------



## 72tum (11 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И на суставчик действует.
> Неплохая эффективность у метода.



То есть  мне надо было делать еще сеансы, до тех пор пока лучше не станет от них?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2016)

А выбор есть?
Надо делать.


----------



## 72tum (11 Ноя 2016)

Ну наверное выбор то есть, просто я не врач и не знаю много в медицине.

Просто как то я не почувствовал эффекта совсем после 2-ух процедур.
Подскажите пожалуйста на какой по счету процедуре необходимо заканчивать ВТЭС если совсем нет эффекта?

Насколько эффективна данная процедура для лечения триггерных точек?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2016)

5 сеансов, затем оценим.


----------



## 72tum (2 Дек 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 5 сеансов, затем оценим.


Доброго времени суток! 
Доктор Ступин, нет возможности пока пройти ВТЭС у себя в городе. 
Но посетил в это время остеопата  это был Мерзляков Евгений Леонидович Врач Мануальной Терапии, Доктор Остеопатии. 
Впечатления: Пришел К Нему Он Посмотрел Снимки, Диагнозы Поморщился И Начал Меня Смотреть И Говорит Тебя Свернуло В Право, Надо Тебя Выпрямлять! Я Говорю Ну Делайте! Положил Меня На Кушетку И Начал Делать Манипуляции 50-70% Манипуляций Он Делал Как Первый Специалист У Которого Был Я. 
Боль После Сеанса У Меня Не Прошла, Он Сказал Что Отек Ещё Не Спал Поэтому Ещё И Болит, Спросил У Него Сколько Сеансов Мне Еще Нужно? Он Ответил Сходишь Ещё На Один Сеанс Но Не Ко Мне И Все. Я Его Спросил, А Если Не Поможет То Что Делать Потом? Он Начал Отшучиваться Мол А Зачем Я Тебя Тут Крутил Вертел, Просто Так Что-Ли!? !? ! Пройдет, Ты Не Один Такой! Потом Я Снова Его Спросил А Если Вдруг Не Поможет Он Уже Так Сказать Начал Злиться Что Я Его Не Слышу. 
Сам Он Ведет Только Первичный Осмотр И Приём, А Дальше Он Направляет К Специалистам Из Своего Центра, Сам Он Не Ведет Лечение У Пациентов. 
В Г. Тюмени Он Считается "гуру" Остеопатии И У Всех На Слуху Он Как Самый-Самый И Только К Нему Нужно Идти. 
Мерзляков меня направил  к врачу Прощенко Герману Анатольевичу Врачу Мануальной Терапии, Невролог. 
Впечатления: Манипуляции Были Не Болезненные, Как И Других Врачей, Он Провел Диагностику И Сказал Что в правой ноге Рефлексы Чуть Хуже Чем Слева. Заметил Что В Его Манипуляциях Было Намного Меньше Движений С Хрустом (Что Свойственно Остеопатам И Мануальным Терапевтам) После Процедуры Он Сказал Больше Ничего Делать Не Нужно И Чтоб Я Наблюдал За Ощущениям, Сказал 2 Дня Не Заниматься Спортом, А Потом Если Через 2 Недели Боли Не Уйдут То Записаться Снова К Нему И Продолжить Лечение. 
Спросил У Него А Какой У Меня Диагноз? А Он Ответил Что Остеопатия Не Ставит Диагноз, Он Сказал Что Врач Который Меня Осматривал Написал Смещение Таза (Или Что То Подобное, Я Непомню) И Вот Исходя Из Этого Я И Делал Процедуры. 
Ну Вот Как То Так, Прошло уже 4 Дня С Момента Последней Процедуры, Утром Так Же Тянет Поясницу Справа, Когда Сижу Бывает Нытье Или Жжение... 
Поэтому думаю пройти несколько сеансов УВТ. 
Но понял что эффект УВТ очень сильно зависит от специалиста проводящего процедуру и вот воизбежание неэффективности процедуры, прошу Вас проконсультировать меня, а именно:
1) Ударная волна должна быть направлена всю процедуру прямо в триггер или же рядом с триггером? 
2) Есть несколько видов аппаратов для УВТ большой ( стационарный) и малый (как джойстик с кабелем) фото приборов прикрепил, вот на каком эффективнее делать? 
3) Сколько должен длиться сеанс? 
4) Какой перерыв должен быть между процедурами? 
5) Какая сила удара должна быть? 
6) Я прикрепил рисунок в котором описаны мои боли, вот исходя из этих точек подскажите куда мне более правильно направить ударную волну? 
Если я не указал про какие то ещё моменты, но они важны при проведение процедуре, то прошу Вас укажите их тоже, пожалуйста.


----------



## 72tum (6 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 5 сеансов, затем оценим.



Доброго времени суток Доктор Ступин! Поздравляю Вас с Новым Годом, здоровья и мирного неба над головою Вам и Вашим близким.

Доктор Ступин, прошло почти 2месяца после нашей с Вами переписки в данной теме.
За это время я продолжал выполнять ЛФК, посещал бассейн, контролировал свою осанку, а так же посетил очередного врача невролога в своем городе, посетил данного врача именно потому что он был глав врачом неврологического отделения в ЖД больнице г. Тюмени, а так же он применяет УВТ в своей практике (других неврологов с практикой УВТ в своих методиках в г. Тюмени нет).

Пришел к нему на прием, говорю:"Тянет от ягодицы и выше поясницы вдоль позвоночника справа четко выражены ощущения с утра, имеется спазм правой ягодицы, ноющий дискомфорт от поясницы и до ягодицы справа во время сидения, крайне редко бывает жжение в виде раскаленной иголки справа около позвоночника(в районе поясницы, бывает 1 раз в неделю(примерно)), говорю о том что природу своих болевых ощущений выявить не могу, физические упражнения выполняю все."

Так же описал свои мысли по поводу своей боли и показал картинки а именно:

Моя боль чем то схожа с болью в квадратной мышце, но есть и различия, а именно:

1) Амплитуда моих движений не сокращена, гнусь и выгибаюсь, наклоняюсь влево и в право, но при наклоне влево чувствую что справа мышцу тянет (ощущения как через день-два после мощной тренировки на мышцы кора, когда молочная кислота скапливается)
2) При положение стоя боль не усиливается, когда в положение сидя у меня усиливаются боли то я наоборот встаю и хожу и тогда мои боли либо полностью исчезают либо сильно уменьшаются, но когда долго стою без особых передвижений, то боль может появиться.
3) При чихании и кашле болей у меня нет.
4) Болевой синдром свой оцениваю не сильный в среднем 2,5 балла из 10, но он ПОСТОЯННЫЙ, сегодня проснулся пошел умываться и пока чищу зубы боль уже появилась.
5) Боль в ноге отсутствует, но чувствуется легкая протяжка(в виде электрического тока) именно по правой стороне ноги при выполнения упражнения ЛФК когда тянешься затылком к ногам, но именно вечером, утром когда это упражнение выполняю то я никакого дискомфорта *не ощущаю*. (фото "1")
Так же ощущаю что тянет вдоль позвоночника когда сижу откинув спину на 45 градусов (примерно) назад или когда лежу и тяну в этот момент подбородок к груди. (фото "6")
6) Боль у меня односторонняя, но на бок меня не кривит, визуально.
7) Хроматы нет.

У меня есть утренняя скованность она длиться минут 20, потом проходит, ощущения что тянет мышцу справа вдоль позвоночника, но при этом амплитуда движений у меня с утра не нарушена.
И вот глядя на анатомическое расположение квадратной мышцы спины, могу сказать что тянет у меня именно её. (фото "2" и "3").


Ночью сплю крепко, боли во сне меня не беспокоят.

Прикрепил фото "4" это картинка где я описал свои болевые точки в течение дня.

Так же посмотрел на расположение подвздошно-поясничной мышцы и там показана болевая зона и она тоже вдоль позвоночника справа как и квадратной мышцы. (фото "5"). Может у меня с утра тянет именно её, а не квадратную мышцу?

Мои домыслы и рисунки невролога не особа впечатлили, в общем так сказать я не аргументировал свои мысли...

Он меня осмотрел и сделал заключение (фото "ВЕРА")
Перед УВТ он снял мне блок на КПС.
Сделал он мне УВТ, процедура длилась минут 10, он водил вдоль позвоночника справа или слева от самих костяшек и потом водил примерно по гребню подвздошной кости.
Потом он наложил мне тейп.
В течении недели я не ощутил никаких изменений.
Через 7 дней я пошел на вторую процедуру, все прошло так же, только не было тейпирования.
Опять изменений никаких.
И через 5 дней я снова пришел на сеанс, врач сказал что блока на КПС уже нет, провел УВТ. и сказал приходи через 5 дней.
Через 5 дней пришел, он спрашивает как ощущения?  Я говорю без изменений, а он в ответ "ДА НУУУ!"
Посмотрел меня сказал блока КПС нет.
Сказал тогда ждем 2-3 недели потом приходи если будут улучшения то будем дальше делать УВТ, если не будет улучшений то тогда я даже незнаю...

Доктор Ступин, что скажите по выставленному неврологом мне диагнозу?
Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2017)

Диагноз правильный по определению, поскольку его поставил врач, который Вас видел. То, что он нашел триггер в ромбовидной мышце, а не указанных Вами позволяет сделать два вывода либо их нет, либо он не оценивал пока этот уровень.


----------



## 72tum (6 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Диагноз правильный по определению, поскольку его поставил врач, который Вас видел. То, что он нашел триггер в ромбовидной мышце, а не указанных Вами позволяет сделать два вывода либо их нет, либо он не оценивал пока этот уровень.



Триггер в ромбовидной мышце это была сопутствующая болячка, и о ней я жаловался вторично.(да и обнаружить её относительно не сложно)

Невролог поставил мне диагноз дисфункция КПС, он убеждал что УВТ в моем случае мне однозначно поможет, но после 3-ех процедур мне не помогло, и этим я удивил своего невролога.

На МРТ КПС у меня нет изменений.

Доктор подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли диагностический метод или диагностическая блокада чтобы опровергнуть или подтвердить данный диагноз у меня?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2017)

Если вы про блокады в КПС, то конечено есть специальные пробы позволяющие оценить их наличие или отсутсвие.
В таких случаях, как положено в физиотерапии, на место боли делается 5-7 процедур и затем оценивается результат.


----------



## 72tum (6 Янв 2017)

Да, я именно про блокаду в КПС.

А то это уже не первый, не второй да и далеко не третий невролог которого я посещаю очно, и соответственно это не второй мне поставленный диагноз и все диагнозы разные.
Если честно то уже просто нет доверия к Тюменским "врачам", а ехать в другой город лечиться пока кошелек не позволяет...
Поэтому и хочется как то подтвердить или опровергнуть данный диагноз, чтобы понять стоит ли дальше лечиться у данного невролога или помахать ему ручкой.

Доктор если у Вас будут еще какие то мысли по данному диагнозу, пожалуйста поделитесь ими, очень важно Ваше мнение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2017)

Какие мысли если перевести на русский:
Постоянная незначительная боль в поясничном отделе, мышечной и суставной причины, на фоне искривления и возрасных изменений.
То есть все как у всех.
А если две недели принмать НПВП, то боль уходит?


----------



## 72tum (6 Янв 2017)

Назовите название препарата, пропью, отпишусь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2017)

Найз 100 мг-2 раза в день, после еды.
Согласуйте с лечащим врачом.


----------

